# Dove shoots



## JRCUEVAS (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking for pay shoots. Just me, my dad and a coworker. Help a fellow out. Or know how anyone.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 6, 2017)

My friend Danny is planning an opening day pay hunt, $25 with chicken dinner.  This is a small hunt, 35 acres, near Cobbtown Ga.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Nimrod71 said:


> My friend Danny is planning an opening day pay hunt, $25 with chicken dinner.  This is a small hunt, 35 acres, near Cobbtown Ga.



He shouldn't have any problems filling spots with a price like that.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Jul 6, 2017)

Any more info? sounds like a good time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2017)

Nimrod71 said:


> My friend Danny is planning an opening day pay hunt, $25 with chicken dinner.  This is a small hunt, 35 acres, near Cobbtown Ga.





blood on the ground said:


> He shouldn't have any problems filling spots with a price like that.





WOW !!!  That's CHEAP !!


----------



## jollymon (Jul 6, 2017)

Tell us more,


----------



## hmaadd (Jul 7, 2017)

I think he left off the 1  or either Danny is trying to make new friends lol


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 7, 2017)

There's a shoot on GON Classifieds for $150 just south of Macon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2017)

hmaadd said:


> I think he left off the 1  or either Danny is trying to make new friends lol


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Dove shoot*

oconeeridge.com
We will be having several shoots this year. 65 acres planted for dove. 4782322559


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 24, 2017)

Give us a call. We have been doing dove hunts for 10+ years and have a few memberships still available. you can look us up on the web at www.redfernplantation.com and give us a call if you have any questions.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jul 28, 2017)

Nimrod71 said:


> My friend Danny is planning an opening day pay hunt, $25 with chicken dinner.  This is a small hunt, 35 acres, near Cobbtown Ga.



Can you shoot me some more info? I'm 15 minutes from there


----------

